# Cann't set nv 1060 to 58Hz



## _ze (Jun 10, 2019)

I want to set 1920x1200 and refresh 58Hz to display,What ever I use xrandr get


```
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)
  Serial number of failed request:  41
  Current serial number in output stream:  42
```

I want to know what is the next setp to solve the question.Thinks!


----------



## shkhln (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't think you can select arbitrary refresh rates. For everything else there is _nvidia-settings_ utility and X config options_._


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2019)

Are you using the nv(4) driver or x11/nvidia-driver? I suggest trying the latter, it works much better. 

Also, there's rarely a need to set the refresh rates, EDID usually does a good job detecting the capabilities of your monitor.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2019)

_ze please click on the "Reply" button instead of the "Report" button. The "Report" button is for reporting inappropriate posts or for reporting issues to moderators.


----------



## jkraehemann (Jun 14, 2019)

I had problems configuring Full-HD screen with vesa. The solution was provide a modeline for display in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see attachment.


----------



## jkraehemann (Jun 14, 2019)

You get the modeline using `cvt 1920 1080`


----------



## shkhln (Jun 15, 2019)

jkraehemann said:


> I had problems configuring Full-HD screen with vesa. The solution was provide a modeline for display in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see attachment.



I noticed you are also trying to spam /r/freebsd with that "solution". Please, stop that immediately. Vesa should be considered strictly a fallback, when nothing else could be made to work. It is not at all appropriate to suggest vesa in place of Nvidia, Intel or AMD drivers.


----------



## jkraehemann (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah, feel free to replace vesa driver with the appropriate one for your video card 

Prior, I had problems to configure higher screen resolutions, the modeline actually fixed it.


----------



## _ze (Jun 23, 2019)

jkraehemann said:


> Yeah, feel free to replace vesa driver with the appropriate one for your video card
> 
> Prior, I had problems to configure higher screen resolutions, the modeline actually fixed it.


I try it but not work.Now I change DVI to DP ,it's work Good!At window 10 nv is well as 58Hz but not 60Hz.Earliest I think it's wrong with nv card to mainboard,because I use another nv card it good at 60HZ.Thinks!


----------

